# Caferacer is 53 today



## caferacer (Jul 22, 2010)

Caferacer Gregg or CAFE to his mates made it to turn 53 on this day December 13th 2010 good news is his pin in his leg a 12 inch long S/S rod is coming out and the shoulder plate that holds his top half together is getting a new adjustment rod so his arm can be finally lifted happy birthday DAD now all he has to do is get well and go and start to play trains luv to all Bonnieville for caferacer


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Well happy Birthday Skippy.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Happy Birthday


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

happy birthday, caferacer! 
and if you celebrate, see to it, that you don't fall out of the bed again!


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

A very Happy Birthday and hope you have many more. Keep taking pins out are you sure you will still be in one peace.







. Later RJD


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Glad you continue to improve. Must be tough, this time of the year to be in a hospital.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY GREGG

FROM JJ


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Happy Birthday! 

How about a status report? Have your bones knit up enough for you to get out and terrorize the local police yet? ha ha! 

Greg


----------



## wigginsn (Jan 9, 2008)

Happy Birthday Cafe, glad ya made it. Thanks for letting us know Bonnie. 

Hope you get a better warranty out of the QLD docs.. 

Cheers 
Neil


----------



## Pete Chimney (Jan 12, 2008)

Good news and happy birthday.

I wonder, will the doctors give him the SS rod and will he use it to kitbash something for the garden railroad? It would make an interstibng load on an open flat car.


----------



## caferacer (Jul 22, 2010)

Pete have some nice S/S rods for cargo including the huge one from my ankle to my hip thats going to be a gear change rod for my new bike the others are Cargo .Greg E off to Brisbane Queensland for more repair work falling out of bed has smashed the hip to pieces and no bits left to screw together and the shoulder plate and bolts need to be reworked still I am alive and kicking JUST The local Cop comes in all the time and I think he is stalking me because I can not run away me thinks HAHA. 
Current record holder for falling out of bed and doing more damage that Morphine makes you go la la all the time glad I am over that. 
Got a seat bed for my bed, a new crash helmet, some S/S polish for my metal bits she's a bright spark my Girl Bonnieville a big box of chocolates that I can not reach rotten sods a safety net to go under my bed caferacer


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Happy B-day dude, take it easy there till your healed up.


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By caferacer on 14 Dec 2010 03:45 PM 
Pete have some nice S/S rods for cargo including the huge one from my ankle to my hip thats going to be a gear change rod for my new bike the others are Cargo .Greg E off to Brisbane Queensland for more repair work falling out of bed has smashed the hip to pieces and no bits left to screw together and the shoulder plate and bolts need to be reworked still I am alive and kicking JUST The local Cop comes in all the time and I think he is stalking me because I can not run away me thinks HAHA. 
Current record holder for falling out of bed and doing more damage that Morphine makes you go la la all the time glad I am over that. 
Got a seat bed for my bed, a new crash helmet, some S/S polish for my metal bits she's a bright spark my Girl Bonnieville a big box of chocolates that I can not reach rotten sods a safety net to go under my bed caferacer 








*Happy late B- day.* 
But sorry on last sentence about the seat belt, crash helmet & chocolates.. Still laughing and It's know it not funny, but still laf.hear.












Merry Christmas guy.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Happy belated birthday!


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Ray Dunakin on 16 Dec 2010 12:49 AM 
Happy belated birthday! 


What Ray said, Gregg...


----------



## caferacer (Jul 22, 2010)

Noelw the Doctors did their rounds this morning with me strapped in my crib complete with my new 6 point racing harness, Bell full face crash helmet,under bed cargo netting to catch me fall, all my S/S rods bolts and Shoulder plates polished with bottle of polish and rags neatly folded and still hooked up to the lifeline machinery that keeps me a live. 
The poor Nurse had tears running down their faces and the Doctors well no sense of humor at all rotten sod eat my chocolates you have to have a laugh because it hurts not too still glad some one had a laugh to Ray ,Stan,Vsmith,noelw,Pete ,Neil,GregE,JJ,Mark,Randy,Nick,Jerry and all the MLS CREW take care cause I sure am have a laugh all the Best caferacer


----------



## caferacer (Jul 22, 2010)

Cafe was placed in a coma again today so his flight to Queensland will be as easy as possiable for him this is for further repairs to his hip ,shoulder,,and leg can be done at another hospital he fell 5 times from his bed and now His hip is so shattered He has to have full rebuild surgery in Queensland just so he can stand up,We hope to have him awake for Jan 3rd so the Doctors can rebuild his Hip and that smashed Shoulder His 23rd Operation on him to every one that sent Him Christmas emails Thank You from the bottom of my Heart just want the Old Bloke to kick start his bike again and go and play trains Happy New Year to one and all Love Bonnieville for Caferacer


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, that is tough to hear. Hope he holds up through it all, and gets strapped in bed good.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Bonnie, please keep us updated. Tell him hi from all of us. 

I have a couple of other messages I'd like to give him, along the lines of staying still long enough to knit up, but we both know what deaf ears that lands on! 

Regards, Greg


----------

